# MBTI and Tritype - correlation?



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Is there a correlation between MBTI and the ennea-tritypes?











According to this table some tritypes are more likely to correlate with some enneatypes than others:

ESTP: 378 (The Mover and Shaker)
ISTP: 135 (The Technical Expert), 136 (The Taskmaster), 137 (The Systems Builder)
ESFP: 279 (The Peacemaker)
ISFP: 269 (The Good Samaritan), 469 (The Seeker)
ESTJ: 368 (The Justice Fighter), 136 (The Taskmaster)
ISTJ: 135 (The Technical Expert)
ESFJ: 126 (The Supporter)
ISFJ: 126 (The Supporter)
ENTP: 378 (The Mover and Shaker)
INTP: all tritypes that contain a 5
ENTJ: 368 (The Justice Fighter)
INTJ: 358 (The Solution Master), 135 (The Technical Expert)
ENFP: 279 (The Peacemaker)
INFP: 459 (The Contemplative)
ENFJ: 125 (The Mentor) 127 (The Teacher)
INFJ: 146 (The Philosopher)


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

There is.


----------

